# What type of gecko do I want?



## IslingtonLiam (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all!

As some of you may have already noticed, Im completely new to reptile keeping. Im interested in getting some geckos, atleast 2 (housed together) that are going to be easily handled.

I had initially wanted some cave geckos as I had looked at a pair and briefly handled them, but after consulting the many experts on here I have decided against that. It was also suggested that I could get another lizard entirely but after a bit more research Ive decided against that too! (sorry to those who advised me on that!)

So, my questions are, which type(s) of gecko live happily in a small group (2/3), are ok with being handled and can live comfortably in a viv that will be approx 38x18x18?

Thanks for any and all help!

Liam


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

You could probably have a pair of African fat tailed geckos in a viv that size, same basic care as leopard geckos but need a bit more humidity. Really nice to handle and docile even at a young age :2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

How about some Stenodactylus petrii ( Egyptian sand geckos ) lovely looking things especially when feeding there little tails wiggle. 

: victory:


----------



## Dancross0 (Oct 23, 2011)

African fat tails or leopard geckos can be housed together and have the same basic care. Just make sure that you get females; you could have unwanted breedings (male and female) or fighting (2 males).


----------



## IslingtonLiam (Feb 11, 2013)

If I am unable to find a few females from the same shop/breeder, how would they react to being introduced to others?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Me and my OH have had serious problems with housing leos and AFTs together (not the two species together though!). To be honest, for a newbie I don't recommend it. Especially from 2 different sources, there are just so many things that can go wrong.

There are a few species that live communally, I'm afraid most aren't particularly handleable though.


----------



## IslingtonLiam (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay, so unless they are already living together I should avoid introducing individuals?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah you should avoid it really. Not only do you have the risk of them not getting along (and potentially some very nasty injuries) but also one or both may have disease or parasites. This is what quarantine is for, however that will mean there is an extra few months (at least) of them living apart. At the end of the day you may as well just keep them apart.

It's also worth noting that, even though a couple of geks may have lived 'happily' together for years, that is no guarantee that it will stay that way. Which is why it's best to always have a spare setup ready.

Out of interest why are you wanting to house them together?


----------



## IslingtonLiam (Feb 11, 2013)

Ah okay thats good to know! Are they happy being alone? I just assumed they would be happier with a friend, lol. 

Whats the reccommended viv size for an individual gecko?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

For one leo/fatty you should have a minimum of 2ft x 1ft floor area.

Majority of reptiles have no need or want of company. To them it's competition for territory, food, hides, warmth, mates, lay spots etc. They can often live together without showing much interest in each other or 'cuddling', but more often than not this results in aggression or at the very least dominance. If you do house more than one together, there will be one dominant individual and a subordinate. Subordinate gets bullied, that's the only way one will maintain dominance. This often starts with little gestures that we would never notice (looks, body language etc), and can quickly escalate into fights.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You've had excellent advice from vgorst IMHO.

There are very few lizards that are actively social I'm afraid - most prefer to be kept on their own. A single gecko will not get "lonely".

Have you considered a Rankins dragon? They are very handlable and meant to be fairly tolerant of sharing and you would just about get 2 in that size viv. But only really feasible IF you get 2 females and IF they are from the same source (so that you don't have to quarantine them) and IF they are the same size. Even then you need to be prepared to split them if there are any signs of dominance or aggression.


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

I may be misunderstanding, but am I right in assuming you were only thinking of more than one critter because you thought they'd want 'company'?

As *vgorst* has put things right for you - in fact very few reptiles are truly social in the way that many mammals are - a viv of the size you said would be great for loads of possible lizards.

As you're attracted to the geckos, a Leopard Gecko would do very well on it's own in that size viv. They are easy to get, tame and keep.

African Fat Tails are even nicer! Very slightly smaller (only by a very small amount), just as easy to keep and even easier to tame. A little harder to get though. 

You can walk into [email protected] and come out with a leo and set up in about 10 minutes (not that I suggest you do that - the viv should be up and running for a while to make sure the temps etc are okay before putting anything in it). A fatty will take a bit more effort.

If I did misunderstand you and you definitely want more of a 'community' of geckos, then maybe look at the Stenos. They do well in a small group. Their tiny size makes them less appropriate for a lot of handling though. Less of a personal pet.


----------



## IslingtonLiam (Feb 11, 2013)

Exactly right, it was more for the reptile than me, Im happy to get just the one if its easier/better. I dont want to go to pets at home, dont like them at all! Ive been to CPR a few times and I really want to buy from there if I can. 

I did look at a dragon briefly but Ive heard the cost more in food etc than a gecko?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

IslingtonLiam said:


> I did look at a dragon briefly but Ive heard the cost more in food etc than a gecko?


Yes a Rankins will be more expensive to keep - more food and higher electric costs.

IMO you can't beat a Leopard gecko - there's a reason why they're so popular :lol2:


----------



## IslingtonLiam (Feb 11, 2013)

Yup im pretty much decided on getting a leo to be honest! What things do I need to be tjinking about when getting the viv set up?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Have a look here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/699119-how-setup-basic-leopard-gecko.html It pretty much explains everything - but anything you're not sure of - just ask


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Noooooo get a fatty! Sorry Jools, they're just way better


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

vgorst said:


> Noooooo get a fatty! Sorry Jools, they're just way better


:no1: How can anyone say no to a face like this!










Warning: Shameless opportunity to post pictures! :flrt:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

vgorst said:


> Noooooo get a fatty! Sorry Jools, they're just way better


No no no. Fatties can be very troublesome and fussy, not much to look at either - I've got one - otherwise known as my OH :lol2:


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Plus 1 for the fatty - a nice wild-type normal or skunk. 

(Sorry - I just don't 'get' the enthusiasm for see-through reptiles!)


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Spot said:


> Plus 1 for the fatty - a nice wild-type normal or skunk.
> 
> (Sorry - I just don't 'get' the enthusiasm for see-through reptiles!)



Oi, my amel fatty is not see-through!! I prefer to think of him as tango'd :whistling2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

A vote for a leo from me - here's mine. She's called Tonks and is very tame and always wants to come out.


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

a nice geck to have is a palm gecko, beautiful colours for a decent price. However you will need a bigger and taller viv. ill post some pics of mine when i can.


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Another vote for leos......look how happy they get when they see you come home affter work!

"Yay you are home....i've missed you mom"


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Artisan said:


> Another vote for leos......look how happy they get when they see you come home affter work!
> 
> "Yay you are home....i've missed you mom"
> 
> image


Sorry I don't know aything about Geckos but I just had to say


THAT IS SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! :2thumb::flrt: x


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Chance said:


> Sorry I don't know aything about Geckos but I just had to say
> 
> 
> THAT IS SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! :2thumb::flrt: x


Thank you  she's a hybino leo : victory:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Artisan said:


> Thank you  she's a hybino leo : victory:


She's beautiful. I've never had a gecko but I am getting tempted!!! :2thumb:x


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Chance said:


> She's beautiful. I've never had a gecko but I am getting tempted!!! :2thumb:x


You should....they are awesome little dudes and each one has it's own character :2thumb:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Artisan said:


> You should....they are awesome little dudes and each one has it's own character :2thumb:


As I say I am seriously considering it now. Although I have just randomly bought myself another young corn. (butter this time) 

I need to beat my compulsion to hoard reptiles lol xxxx


----------

